# Profinet Verbindung über Visual C#



## Wowa05 (24 Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe ich befinde mich hier im richtigen Bereich, wenn nicht dann bitte ich einen Mod diesen Thread zu verschieben. Folgende Frage habe ich an euch:
Ich möchte über Visual C# einen Frequenzumrichter von SEW mit Profinet ansteuern. Adressbereiche und Parameter des FU konnte ich den Handbüchern schon entnehmen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich eine Profinetverbindung auf der C# Seite programmtechnisch realisiere. Ist dies überhaupt ohne weiteres möglich? Brauche ich bestimmte Treiber oder Hardware, oder kann ich das ganze wie vom Ethernet TCP/IP Protokoll gewohnt übernehmen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2011)

Also mit TCP/IP ist bei Profinet-IO zumindest nichts mehr zu machen.
Ich würde mich nach einem Profinet-IO Controller Protokollstack umsehen der zumindest die unterste Ebene implementiert.

Wenn man googelt findet man so etwas z.B. bei Softing:
http://www.softing.com/home/de/indu...utions-controller/index.php?navanchor=3010092

oder KW-Software:
http://www.kw-software.com/de/produkte/2466.jsp

Aber in diesem Bereich werden Lösungen in C verbreiteter sein als in C#.


----------

